# strange messages from make



## jotawski (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

English is not my native language; please excuse typing errors.  I did a *make index* and got messages that said:


```
[mni] /usr/ports# make index
Generating INDEX-9 - please wait..id: www: no such user
"Makefile", line 28: warning: "/usr/bin/id -u www" returned non-zero status
Warning: Duplicate INDEX entry: openldap-sasl-client-2.4.26
 Done.
[mni] /usr/ports#
```

The warning is nothing but warning, but a line above it is the new and very strange to me.  I also got the messages that looked very similar to that one, that was


```
===>  Creating README.html
id: www: no such user
"Makefile", line 28: warning: "/usr/bin/id -u www" returned non-zero status
id: www: no such user
"Makefile", line 28: warning: "/usr/bin/id -u www" returned non-zero status
===> shells
===>  Creating README.html
```

when I did a *make readmes*

Would any one here please give me a few explainations on these behaviors? 

Here is my machine 
	
	



```
[mni] ~% uname -a
FreeBSD mni.jes.in.th 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #3: Mon Mar 19 22:56:00 ICT 2012     
[email]root@dell.jes.or.th[/email]:/kaitag/obj/usr/src/sys/JOTAWSKI  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2012)

You are missing a required account.


```
dice@williscorto:~>getent passwd www
www:*:80:80:World Wide Web Owner:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
```


----------

